# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قیمت نرم افزار مدیریتی با امکان گزارش گیری

## majidbestgame

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
راستش چند وقتی میشد که برنامه سفارشی برای مشتری طراحی نکرده بودم و برنامه ها بیشتر عمومی بودن
الانم نرخ بازار دستم نیس و نمیدونم چه قیمتی بهش پیشنهاد بدم
توضیحاتی در مورد نرم افزار:
پایگاه داده این نرم افزار Access بوده و تک کاربری هست
امکان ثبت داده، ویرایش ، حذف و جستجو را دارا میباشد
امکان پشتیبان گیری و بازیابی دیتا بیس را دارد
مجهز به سیستم گزارش گیری فست ریپورت میباشد
برنامه دارای محیطی کاربر پسند و فارسی میباشد
برنامه رفع عیب شده و عاری از هرگونه عیب و باگ نرم افزاری است
کنترل کاربر و داده های ثبتی
امکان تعیین پسورد برای برنامه و محافظت از آن
پشتیبانی و توسعه نرم افزار هم جزو شرایط مشتری بوده
برنامه به زبان دلفی نوشته شده است


ممنون میشم حدود قیمیتی تعیین کنین

----------

